# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Sarms dosage and times

## Stuntgod

I'm interested in trying SARMS out, but I think I want to start out at 50mg/day. What would be the best way to dose this?

Pre-workout or in the mornings everyday?

On training days should I still take my usual pre-workout supplement as well, Blackpowder (just a nitric oxide supplement)?

My goal is to gain strength and lose body fat.

Current stats are 
24
6'1
208 with about 17% body fat.

thanks guys!

----------


## bass

you should be fine, but for strength i would recommend 100mgs per day split into 3-4 doses a day. i am on 25mgs per day now and it’s not doing anything, i did a cycle at 100mgs and that’s was the optimal dose for me. you will gain strength and lose fat, now the fat loss is not like what you would get with clen , but you will lose fat and the sides are nor as harsh as clen.

----------


## toothache

You may want to throw in some clen . Clen is anti-catabolic so it will not hinder your strength gains.

----------


## endus

> You may want to throw in some clen. Clen is anti-catabolic so it will not hinder your strength gains.


I couldn't resist - so I restarted Ar-r 's Sarm. But I'm dosing it at 25mg per day but only 2 x a week. I just wanted to see if it has any effect at that dosage/interval. I just missed the morning wood it gave me while I was on it.

I'm also on my 2nd week of Albutrol.

----------


## Necrosaro

2x a week? What is the logic to it?

----------


## endus

> 2x a week? What is the logic to it?


None what so ever, then again, we don't really know what we are taking, right? Even those doing 4x a day and 7 days a week is doing it out of speculation - no one knows or have right answer.

I already did a cycle, so I figure what the heck, let see what this does with my left over. I may bump it up to 100mg x 2/week and see if it does anything and if there are any side effect at that point. As soon as I see a vision side, I'm stopping though - can't do it again.

----------


## freakinhuge

yea I think your just wasting it using only twice per week, definitely needs to be used daily and minimum of 25mg per day, I think you probably need 50mg before you start seeing results.

----------

